# A $487 Unboxing



## theace (Jun 29, 2011)

lolcrazyvideo


----------



## swanny (Jun 29, 2011)

not bad!


----------



## theace (Jun 29, 2011)

swanny said:


> not bad!


 
Thanks


----------



## tx789 (Jun 29, 2011)

That is the weridest unboxing I've seen


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 29, 2011)

Love the accent


----------



## Bapao (Jun 29, 2011)

What's in the package? Can't watch YouTube


----------



## Goosly (Jun 29, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> What's in the package? Can't watch YouTube


 
Lot's of guhongs, lunhui's, shengshou 4x4's, YJ 5x5's, 2x2's, pyraminxes and a few megaminxes. Apperently they did a big order for a number of different people.
The accent is just so funny


----------



## MostEd (Jun 29, 2011)

this is fun!

nice lol


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 29, 2011)

That looks like fun


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 29, 2011)

i've never been so entertained by an unboxing video :L


----------



## izovire (Jun 29, 2011)

I should have recorded a $4,628 unboxing video.


----------



## ianography (Jun 29, 2011)

Best. Video. Ever.


----------



## emolover (Jun 29, 2011)

Thats like 80$ in Guhongs.


----------



## Thompson (Jun 29, 2011)

Loved it! You guys seem like a lot of fun


----------



## cubeslayer (Jun 29, 2011)

a what type of person get out ???


----------



## teller (Jun 29, 2011)

That was fun to watch!


----------



## Bapao (Jun 29, 2011)

Awesome! Finally got to watch it!

"Doo-bye-doo, doo-bye-doo, doo-bye-doo, doo-bye-doo..."

Getting yourselves some Frank Sinatra going up in this muva  Nice.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jun 29, 2011)

Two by two... two by two... two by two... two by two... two by two... ....oink. XD


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jun 29, 2011)

4:33 "What? They sent us poop!??!?" Lol i love you guys


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 29, 2011)

Lol that was the most entertaining unboxing video I have ever seen.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 29, 2011)

I believed for quite a while that all un-boxing videos should be like this. I've changed my mind after watching yours.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 30, 2011)

The spongebob like intro...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 30, 2011)

Lol. "If you're a customs person, get out of here."


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 1, 2011)

TYE HALVE GOT AN IDEA!


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 1, 2011)

LOL I loved it. Very nice job.


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 2, 2011)

wow i wish i had $500 to but cubes (actually i think ill start a thread asking what would you buy in puzzles if you had $500)


----------



## theace (Jul 4, 2011)

cubeslayer said:


> a what type of person get out ???


Huh? What time in the Vid?


teller said:


> That was fun to watch!





b4p4076 said:


> Awesome! Finally got to watch it!
> 
> "Doo-bye-doo, doo-bye-doo, doo-bye-doo, doo-bye-doo..."
> 
> Getting yourselves some Frank Sinatra going up in this muva  Nice.





TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> Two by two... two by two... two by two... two by two... two by two... ....oink. XD





Jungleterrain said:


> 4:33 "What? They sent us poop!??!?" Lol i love you guys





iEnjoyCubing said:


> LOL I loved it. Very nice job.


Thanks Guys!



Andreaillest said:


> The spongebob like intro...


It is, in fact, the intro from the Krusty Krab Training video from Spongebob 



Cyrus C. said:


> Lol. "If you're a customs person, get out of here."


lol those guys are fricking *(&@#$^(%^&#*@%!



Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> TYE HALVE GOT AN IDEA!


random Nikhil is random



chicken9290 said:


> wow i wish i had $500 to but cubes (actually i think ill start a thread asking what would you buy in puzzles if you had $500)


xD


----------

